# Drywall or cement board on floor first?



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I will be tiling my bathroom with cement board. It's a total remodel with new drywall, etc.... Do I drywall first with the exposed subfloor and then put my cement board down or cement board first and then drywall?

thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Drywall first---avoid messing up your backer board---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Rule of thumb on any remodel is start at the top and work your way down.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Drywall first---avoid messing up your backer board---


So should I leave extra space under the drywall to accommodate the cement board on the sub floor? Should I leave slightly more than a 1 inch gap under drywall?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No, dry wall is set about 1/2" up off the floor, there needs to be a gap around the edges where the tile board is set. 
The baseboard and 1/4 round will cover up the gap.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

joecaption said:


> No, dry wall is set about 1/2" up off the floor, there needs to be a gap around the edges where the tile board is set.
> The baseboard and 1/4 round will cover up the gap.


Right but if I leave a half inch, that will barely fit the cement board. Then I have my tile. Will the tile butt up against the drywall since there won't be any room under the drywall..


----------

